# Roskilde Airshow 2011



## BikerBabe (May 30, 2010)

Hi all.

I received this newsletter today:

NEWSLETTER ROSKILDE AIRSHOW 2011 – NO. 01
The Steering Committee for Roskilde Airshow is now well underway with planning for the Air Show in 2011, and therefore the first newsletter for 2011. 

2009 was the largest and most successful Air Show we have held, but it was also an Air Show where we learned a lot, which of course we will benefit from in 2011. Against this background we will make new agreements around the provision of food to the public and staff. We have already made arrangements for better relations around the toilet situation and there will be more outlets for sale of beer and soft drinks. We will in general create better conditions and more entertainment on the ground than last, so the quality is as good as in the air. 

The airport is currently milling up the ground on the entire display area, after which it will be leveled, and eventually new grasses sowed. In short, we will have very good conditions to hold our ground show on. One area where you can meet the participating pilots and a place for spotters and the press will also be made. 
Parking conditions, will of course also be improved so that we avoid that people cannot reach the airport within the Air Show starts, and do not have to wait for hours to get home. But completely avoid queues, we can probably not. 

But now to the essentials, namely the Air Show. Now we have many good contacts around Europe. Roskilde Air Show has also become a member of EAC (European Air show Council), which has already paid off in some good agreements. The website for the Airshow 2011 is under preparation and expected online in August. Here, all the invitations we have sent to Air show Teams etc. will appear and will be continually updated with the response we get from the various Air Show teams and others. 

In the autumn we will start selling stands and as a new thing registration online is now possible. 
It will as usual also be possible to buy advertising space on our site and in our program and in the exhibition area. Sponsor ships and corporate events etc. will also be offered. Launching of this will be finished after the summer break. Contact media at NOSPAM airshow dot NOSPAMGEDDIT? dk for further information.

---------------------------

Sounds good to me. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2010)

wish I could go!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah...me too!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi again.

Got yet another newsletter today, this time w. link to the show page and show program in english.
Enjoy! Or even better: Be there! I sure will. 

Roskilde Airshow


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 29, 2010)

Hope you were able to make it to the airshow.


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 29, 2010)

With all here Maria. And if you do get to we would like to see some picture please mam.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 14, 2010)

No worries guys, you'll get pictures when we (biker buddies yours truly) get to the air show next year. 

I just spotted something on their program list of visiting planes:

Messerschmitt Stiftung EADS - Germany - ME262 ME109. Awaiting.

The Deutsche Lufthansa Berlin-Stiftung - Germany - Junckers JU52. Awaiting.

Luftwaffe/EADS - Germany - Eurofighter. Awaiting.

Sally B - England.	B-17 Flying Fortress. Awaiting.

PleasepleasePLEEEEEEEEEASE let them make it to DK to perform at this airshow!!!
*bounceBOUNCEbounceBOUNCEbounceBOUNCEbounce!!!!*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 14, 2010)

Some people have all the luck.   When the airshow gets there you had better take picture or we are all going to be very upset with you.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 14, 2010)

Sir, yes SIR! *sproinnng* *clack* *whiff!*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 14, 2010)

Just checking. I do hope that you get to go regardless of pictures. I know if I could I would. And above all else, HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 15, 2010)

's alright Aaron, we will.  Once the beemer buddies are gathered, there will be _plenty _of fun, believe me!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2010)

When is the Airshow? I would consider going to it.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 15, 2010)

August 27th 28th, 2011.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2010)

If I am still in Europe at the time, I think I will make a trip up there.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 15, 2010)

Now that would be cool, please let me know if you get there, it could be great to meet you at the airshow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2010)

If me and wife come up, I will certainly keep you posted.

We might be coming up to Denmark this January, to spend a week in a cottage up on the coast. Probably going to postpone it though because of my wife's job.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 16, 2010)

Cool, I hope you'll make it in january, too.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 22, 2011)

I received a newsletter update today:


*NEWSLETTER ROSKILDE AIRSHOW 2011 – NO. 03
*
It is February 2011 and there is full pressure of getting everything into place for the largest airshow in Denmark. If we start on the ground we have started selling our exhibition stands and get sponsorship deals in place. 

We have made agreements with the Roskilde Group, providing toilets and much more for us to ensure that toilets are enough to avoid waiting lines. Contracts for food stalls are also in place. Meeting with police, home guard etc. for better regulation of traffic is shortly coming up.

As something new we have created a web shop where you can buy tickets, grandstand seat (limited number), T-shirts, posters, airline food, pleasure flights, etc. We expect that the web shop is ready in late February. For our exhibitors it will also be possible to pay fees on this page. 

DanishFly has already offered pleasure flights in helicopters and *we have just made an agreement with the German Ju52 about 6 round trips on Saturday and Sunday. Besides this the Ju52 will also attend the air display. * [Yay! ]

Regarding the air show there are not many confirmed yet. That does not mean that nothing is happening. We are very busy making deals at the moment but until they are confirmed, we will tell little about them. We had made an agreement with the Gothenburg airshow on collaboration, but their airshow has been canceled. 

Status of the participation of the major international airshow teams are expected to get resolved during February and March. It will be interesting to see who has decided to come to Roskilde Airshow! 

-----------------
Oi! Oi! Oi! Oi!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 3, 2011)

Bump.


----------

